# Winter bulk baby!!!!



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Starting a log to track progress.After a 3 month cruise on 300mg test e8d it's bulking time!! Bloods came back good around a month ago. I'm 5'10 current weight is 100kg.

*Goals*

id really like to hit 17 stone

220kg bench x 1 rep

180kg bench x 6 reps

160kg squat x 10 reps

*Drugs*

900mg test e a week

600mg dhb a week

600mg npp a week

75mg proviron a day

37.5mg Mk 677 a day

4iu gh 5 days a week Ansomone (wed and Sun off)

10iu insulin around workouts months 1 and 3 (humalog/novo rapid)

12.5mg aromasin eod

0.5mg caber Monday and Friday

10mg lisinopril a day

1000mg metformin on days off gh (Wed and sun)

omeprazol, renitadine and propranolol all on hand if needed.

will be pinning 300mg test e, 200mg dhb and 200mg npp every mon,wed and fri. Using all Sg and Tm gear.

Original plan was to swap out the 600mg npp for 450mg tren ace at week 8 but I'll see how things are going.

*other supps*

apple cider vinegar

multivitamin

conplete b complex

zinc

digestive enzymes

p5p

omega 3-6-9 capsules

milk thistle (I know pretty pointless but had loads of boxes of it so put it in)

strom support max

strom glycomax

Creatine

bcaas

maltodextrin

whey protein

a pre workout (don't have any set pre workout just buy which ever takes my fancy)

*Diet*

I'm starting cals on 5000

440g protein

500g carbs

150g fat (minimal fat after I've trained and used slin)

Will update in time with exact diet.

*training *

still train bro split but I'm hoping to hit legs and back twice a week pip willing.

will be doing 10 - 20 min cardio before each session.

Monday: back and biceps

Tuesday: chest and triceps

Wednesday: quads, hams and calves

Thursday: shoulders and traps

Friday: back and biceps

Saturday: quads, hams, calves

Sunday: off

Will update with workout routines!

Have a blood glucose monitor and blood pressure monitor to keep checking those, will probably do them every other day.

Get at me with any suggestion or tweaks!

gains time baby!!!!!!!

pic of current condition!


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

In for this :thumb


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Following... should be good :thumb


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Jesus, all those peds and supps with 400g protein a day you should grow like fvck!

in and good luck pal hope you stick with it will be good to see what progress is made with all that


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Starting a log to track progress.After a 3 month cruise on 300mg test e8d it's bulking time!! Bloods came back good around a month ago. I'm 5'10 current weight is 100kg.
> 
> *Goals*
> 
> ...


 Good luck Matt.

I do chest and biceps and back and triceps. I do it that way round as I find back takes to much out my bicep work and chest takes alot out of my triceps, so swapping them around makes it that they are fresher on the days I hit them.

I'm 13stone atm moment bulking on 4000 cals I do cardio too . 500mg sus and 400npp. Hgh ssme as you, mk 12.5 per day .1st week gained 2lbs, water im guessing.... my thyroid is pretty good at 1.27, hence why I need thrm cals for my weight.

I would of thought you being heavier and doing some cardio, I would of thought 5000 cals start all day long.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> Good luck Matt.
> 
> I do chest and biceps and back and triceps. I do it that way round as I find back takes to much out my bicep work and chest takes alot out of my triceps, so swapping them around makes it that they are fresher on the days I hit them.
> 
> ...


 I did think that mate but I'm maintaining on 4000, I guess I'll put it upto 5k after a couple weeks, this was my TSH level that mean my thyroid is under active?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 1 (yesterday)*

had first jab yesterday 300mg test e, 200mg dhb and 200mg npp in quad.

was the worst "tren cough" I can ever remember having, lasted ages.

on a positive note I've got absolutely zero pip today and I was worried about the pip with dhb in the mix, will be fine to train legs later.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

This should be good, but you forgot to add "Aspirate" into your routine :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Just had one question for the oracles that are @Sparkey and @swole troll, was about Mk 677 and growth timings.

im currently taking gh 4iu split am and post workout, but with adding mk and slin in was thinking best way to dose them together?

im going to train early as possible so I can use slin post workout, so would taking all 4iu of gh pre workout be best?

i was planning on splitting Mk dose to 18.5 mg(3 tablets total a day) am and pm.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Mk677 before the gh to give a piggyback effect although aside from the first pulse I'm not sure how much the MK will be doing whilst the exogenous GH is in your system

@Pscarb has posted in the past on pituitary shutdown whilst GH is raised exogenously

I'd probably be more inclined to just use the MK on off days from gh taken as far as possible away from your next shot of GH


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I did think that mate but I'm maintaining on 4000, I guess I'll put it upto 5k after a couple weeks, this was my TSH level that mean my thyroid is under active?
> 
> View attachment 166077


 Fcuk me mate your thyroid is not good. You need a free t3 and free t4 blood test to investigate further . You need need to be on medication with that Reading. I now understand why you don't need so many cals for your weight

Are you tired alot? suffer from heartburn?

TSH is optimal at under 2.0 .


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> Fcuk me mate your thyroid is not good. You need a free t3 and free t4 blood test to investigate further . You need need to be on medication with that Reading. I now understand why you don't need so many cals for your weight
> 
> Are you tired alot? suffer from heartburn?


 Na, no heartburn or tired, doc said don't worry to much about it as you can get freak readings, 3 months prior it was fine, and I'm pretty sure he said something about your supposed to be fasted for this test and I wasn't. He booked me in to check it again in 3 months time.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Na, no heartburn or tired, doc said don't worry to much about it as you can get freak readings, 3 months prior it was fine, and I'm pretty sure he said something about your supposed to be fasted for this test and I wasn't. He booked me in to check it again in 3 months time.


 If it stays high mate next test, make him do your free t3 and t4.

Have you cained the t3 recently? this could be the prob and it will soon catch up


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> If it stays high mate next test, make him do your free t3 and t4.
> 
> Have you cained the t3 recently? this could be the prob and it will soon catch up


 Was on t3 3 months ago, back to your original post mate I'm starting straight on 5000cals, Mk is making me ravenous man I've already ate 3500 today, I would of been hungry on 4500 lol.

ill edit op.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Was on t3 3 months ago, back to your original post mate I'm starting straight on 5000cals, Mk is making me ravenous man I've already ate 3500 today, I would of been hungry on 4500 lol.
> 
> ill edit op.


 I wish mk made me hungry. Only makes me sleep well.

Well mate if your doing cardio, which is a great idea, I do too. 5000 will be ok. You will be on 6000 in 5 weeks lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> I wish mk made me hungry. Only makes me sleep well.
> 
> Well mate if your doing cardio, which is a great idea, I do too. 5000 will be ok. You will be on 6000 in 5 weeks lol


 Only reason I use it mate for the appetite, started taking it again last night and was eating tuna on toast at like 2am, doesn't make me sleepy either.

just need to keep an eye on my blood glucose, sky rocketed last time on it but was on it go probably 7 months. I'm useing metformin on my days off from gh.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i like the blast @Matt6210

only thing id say is ditch the omeprazole unless youve exhausted all other avenues to sort your acid reflux

stuff is counterproductive as most acid reflux is caused by an underproduction of stomach acid, throw a PPI on top and your digestion and subsequent absorption is shite

reference this page for reasons why you should avoid them and how to actually cure your acid reflux

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/322161-got-acid-reflux-gtfih/?do=embed

if youre after a decent pre WO when youre ready for some big PB attempts grab some DMAA or a DMHA pre workout and smash that

use sparingly as its no good for you and tolerance builds fast

kraken is a good one by sparta nutrition which i think JWsupps stocks .


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> i like the blast @Matt6210
> 
> only thing id say is ditch the omeprazole unless youve exhausted all other avenues to sort your acid reflux
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate I'll take a look at those pre workouts and thread.

hoping won't run into acid reflux I get it on tren and orals so should be ok.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

In


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Good luck with it mate wil be following


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> will be doing 10 - 20 min cardio before each session.


 Don't be doing this, if you are pinning slin pre workout!

Ok, if you are pinning post, but I would do your cardio on your days off.



Matt6210 said:


> 1000mg metformin on days off gh (Wed and sun)


 Just start at 500 mg with your first meal (on first day off), if that brings your BG level down to normal, then great, if it's a little high, add another tab in with last meal.

The amount of carbs you will be ingesting during the day will also have an effect on fasted levels.



Matt6210 said:


> whey protein


 Make sure its a whey isolate (especially for your slin shakes).



Matt6210 said:


> bcaas


 In your slin shakes I personally would add:

Must be mixed with water only, not almond milk or anything like that.

whey isolate - 40g

Maltadextrin at 50% of carbs needed per shake (so to start for 10 i.u you need 50g mdex per shake).

Creatine 2.5g per shake

Leucine 5g per shake

A.A.K.G 5g per shake

Glutamine 5g per shake

Also I've found that by making the first shake as small as possible (volume wise, just half a shaker) that way I don't feel as full during the workout, obviously make the second shake as large as possible and sip after every working set.



Matt6210 said:


> *training *
> 
> still train bro split but I'm hoping to hit legs twice a week pip willing.
> 
> ...


 The only thing I would add to the above is another day off.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> Don't be doing this, if you are pinning slin pre workout!
> 
> Ok, if you are pinning post, but I would do your cardio on your days off.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'm doing slin post workout mate, straight after gym, then shake and meal hour later.

was going to put 100g oats in my postworkout shake, think maltodextrin better? I'll add in your suggestions to shake.

cheers for input


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah I'm doing slin post workout mate, straight after gym, then shake and meal hour later.
> 
> was going to put 100g oats in my postworkout shake, think maltodextrin better? I'll add in your suggestions to shake.
> 
> cheers for input


 The way I would do it is,

I know you probably mean when you get home but, obviously don't pin at the gym, unless your shake fully covers the slin.

I've heard tales of people pinning at the gym, then having a small bump in the car on the way home, then been tied up for ages waiting for the plod etc.

I would wait until I get home, then pin, down shake with 50% carbs in the form of maltodextrin, then post workout meal almost straight away (obviously with enough carbs to cover the other 50%).

Never used oats around slin, so can't comment bud.

If you are going to be eating an hour after post workout shake, then you need to cover the whole 100%, and with the Humalog peak in 15 mins, I'd rather know I'm covered.

I personally would cover the lot with Maltodextrin, then have a balanced protein/carb meal an hour later.

I like to get the post workout meal in as soon as possible, that way it's done.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> The way I would do it is,
> 
> I know you probably mean when you get home but, obviously don't pin at the gym, unless your shake fully covers the slin.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'll do it that way mate cover the whole 100g with maltodextrin in my shake then eat hour later, cheers clearing that up for me, I'll order your additions to shake.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah I'll do it that way mate cover the whole 100g with maltodextrin in my shake then eat hour later, cheers clearing that up for me, I'll order your additions to shake.


 You will probably be getting enough leucine in your diet (but I had some anyway).

The other stuff is from Milos Sarchev's protocol.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

But none of that toxic water bro!


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

@Matt6210

Out of interest, do you split your MK?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> @Matt6210
> 
> Out of interest, do you split your MK?


 Yes mate I'm taking 18mg am and pm.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 3*

trained legs fine yesterday absolutely no pip at all.

Ive decided to follow the advice from someone via pm yesterday, he took a look at my training regime and suggested dropping the day just on arms and training back and biceps twice a week, this makes sense as it seems a waste of a day just for the sake of triceps, I'm training back and legs twice a week places where I can add most weight.

day off gym today and I'll be sitting down and writing my entire diet out.

here is my breakfast shake I have every morning.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

swole troll said:


> Mk677 before the gh to give a piggyback effect although aside from the first pulse I'm not sure how much the MK will be doing whilst the exogenous GH is in your system
> 
> @Pscarb has posted in the past on pituitary shutdown whilst GH is raised exogenously
> 
> I'd probably be more inclined to just use the MK on off days from gh taken as far as possible away from your next shot of GH


 synthetic GH would not affect the natural pulse from MK 677 or any GHRP peptide as these drugs actually create a pulse they do not rely on a natural pulse, u piggyback the natural pulse 15min later with a GH injection so the body does not catch on to the synthetic as much as it would normally.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

In

Should make some good progress. will be following. All the best.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Christ almighty that's some amount of AAS. Lol. I thought I went all out with 450mg test EW with 100mg var 50mg Proviron lol.

Good luck buddy hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

In. Hefty stack man, got the lisinopril prescribed? And do you already have high bp or is it preventive?

would be nice to see when, what and how much food around the slin pins you're eating


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Deltz123 said:


> In. Hefty stack man, got the lisinopril prescribed? And do you already have high bp or is it preventive?
> 
> would be nice to see when, what and how much food around the slin pins you're eating


 Prescribed mate my bp was high after last blast, just done it now it's 130 / 77 but as I've got it on prescription thought I'd leave it in on blasts.

ill post more of my diet as time goes on, including post insulin shake and meals after that.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> but as I've got it on prescription thought I'd leave it in on blasts.


 Is that really advisable... extra stress on the liver

plus



> ACE inhibitors like lisinopril cause weakness, tiredness and a host of other side-effects. ... In fact, most blood pressure medications suppress the nervous system and drain the body of valuable and necessary nutrients reducing energy and causing fatigue


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

T3RBO said:


> Is that really advisable... extra stress on the liver
> 
> plus


 I didn't know that tbh mate, your quote, I'll look into it, I'll probably drop it to 5mg a day as it's ok now, all prescription meds say they have sides like that I've not noticed it.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

In.!!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 5*

Had second jab yesterday, slight pip today nothing to worry about should be ok for legs tomorrow.

Benched 170kg for 7 tonight with a slight touch on 7th rep only, not weighed myself yet but getting really good pumps in gym, feeling like I'm looking bigger already.

Had a free strom stimumax tester come today with my other strom bits and will be getting some, like I said before a lot of pre workouts make me feel anxious and not be able to eat after the gym but it was all good, here's a pic of what's in it.

im waiting till Monday to start the insulin thought I'd let the steroids get in my system a bit before starting it.

doing all my 4iu gh pre workout now.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Had a free strom stimumax come today


 Seems dodgy... claims 11g but ingredients add up to 10.9g


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

T3RBO said:


> Seems dodgy... claims 11g but ingredients add up to 10.9g


 Maybe the rest is the strawberry flavouring :thumb


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Maybe the rest is the strawberry flavouring :thumb


 Ah yes maybe that's it... I'll sleep better tonight now :lol:


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Strong benching mate! Is it something you have always been strong at since starting training?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Strong benching mate! Is it something you have always been strong at since starting training?


 Not really mate I could bench 100kg for ten reps from early 20's then went up steadily as all lifts as time went on but in the last 3 or 4 years it seems to of really increased more so than anything else.

I trained on and off for years, 6 months here, then 6 months off and used to drink and use a lot of reccies, but trained solid and stopped drinking and useing reccies for last last 3 or 4 years, so that's probably got a lot to do with it but my bench has still increased more than anything else.

can remember when 3 plates a side (140kg) seemed like a huge bench, piss that for 12+ reps now.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 9*

not much to update as I've been moving house so missed couple days training, missed a pin and not been hitting no where near my cals for couple days so get myself sorted out and get back to everything Monday, managed to get 40 mins in gym this morning.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> managed to get 40 mins in gym this morning.


 Did you borrow @anna1's camera for that shot lol


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt mate, you got to get a better camera. I feel p!ssed every time I look at your pics :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> Did you borrow @anna1's camera for that shot lol


 Lol . Mine is worse 

x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> Matt mate, you got to get a better camera. I feel p!ssed every time I look at your pics :lol:


 it's an I phone 8 mate but I stand far away and zoom in, makes you look bigger, but blury lol


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> it's an I phone 8 mate but I stand far away and zoom in, makes you look bigger, but blury lol


 Fcuk me I better get zooming then, get me some gains. Who needs gear :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Gotta do what ever it takes bro!! :lol: this is original pic.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 11*

did my first weigh in today was 101.7kg (+1.7kg)

started my slin today if @Sparkey and/or @swole troll just double check my protocol plz lads.

eat an hour pre workout 6 wheetabix and a steak.

growth hormone and Vascumax (went with Vascumax instead of stimumax) 25 min before gym.

drive gym 25 min.

train while drinking bcaas (17g)

pin 10iu humalog at gym straight after I've finished.

wait 15 min then have shake 100g maltodextrin, 60g whey, two scoops of bcaa's(17g) and 10g creatine.(not got a whey isolate yet but will do)

25 min drive home I'll keep a lucozade in my bag in case I feel light headed.

1 hour post insulin jacket potato, 2 tins of tuna and veg.

3 hours post insulin another meal, hopefully chicken and white rice but if it's getting to late it may be 60g whey and 50g oats.

Then I was going to take glycomax 5 hour post slin, will be to late to wait for the 6 hour mark, would this be ok? Or I could take glycomax in mornings? I'm useing 500mg metformin am on my days off gh.

(Chili sauce on potatoe and tuna)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> eat an hour pre workout 6 wheetabix and a steak.
> 
> ...


 in* bold* is all the changes i would strongly advise

EDIT just f**k the lucozade in the bag off and get these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/GlucoTabsTM-Glucotabs-Zesty-Lemon-Lime/dp/B01F8V3UQ6/ref=sr_1_9_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1543869713&sr=8-9-spons&keywords=glucotabs&psc=1

chew through a whole tube if you start to feel light headed, cold sweats, brain fog ect


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> did my first weigh in today was 101.7kg (+1.7kg)
> 
> ...


 Glad you said that's chilli sauce. thought you had a nose bleed :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> in* bold* is all the changes i would strongly advise


 Cheers bro, no bcaas in post workout shake? One I got had the additions @Sparkey suggested, l-glutamate, leucine.

ill add the extra creatine, I know I need the whey isolate and I'll change my timings slightly then.

i think my last meal will probably end up being 60g whey and 100g oats tbh, should I have this with water and avoid milk?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Cheers bro, no bcaas in post workout shake? One I got had the additions @Sparkey suggested, l-glutamate, leucine.
> 
> ill add the extra creatine, I know I need the whey isolate and I'll change my timings slightly then.
> 
> i think my last meal will probably end up being 60g whey and 100g oats tbh, should I have this with water and avoid milk?


 just use them up then move onto EAAs

BCAAs are an inferior amino acid supp (non complete)

glutamine is good for stomach health thats about it, but you can get some digestive issues with insulin so its a worthy addition in some regards

you can utilize creatine better with insulin, i seem to remember reading 15 or 20g but id just use more since monohydrate is dirt cheap

no, milk is fine, the whole fat thing is over stated with insulin, i mean ideally the vast majority of our bulk calories would be carbs and protein since fats do the least in terms of muscle gains but are of course still essential

blue top milk is liquid gainz


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> just use them up then move onto EAAs
> 
> BCAAs are an inferior amino acid supp (non complete)
> 
> ...


 Sweet Ill just buy some l glutamine on its own then, like to keep on top of my stomach and digestive issues as I've run into these problems before on cycle and had to cut them short with not being able to eat, plus it costs f**k all.

I'll have last shake with blue milk then, that's actually near enough bang on my 5k cals today.

Cheers for the help bud.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

swole troll said:


> EDIT just f**k the lucozade in the bag off and get these
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/GlucoTabsTM-Glucotabs-Zesty-Lemon-Lime/dp/B01F8V3UQ6/ref=sr_1_9_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1543869713&sr=8-9-spons&keywords=glucotabs&psc=1
> 
> chew through a whole tube if you start to feel light headed, cold sweats, brain fog ect


 @Matt6210 If it helps these are 79p a tube here


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Everything looks ok to me bud, although personally I still wouldn't be pinning at the gym and driving home, but this is just personal choice.

If you didn't wake up dead this am, then you'll be fine :thumb

Start and scale your insulin shake carbs back now with each pinning, drop down to 90g per 10 i.u, then 80 etc.

I'm down to 65g on all days other than leg day, when I go with 70g.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 12*

did blood glucose fasted this morning was 4.9.

blood pressure was 147 / 70, so I'm going to add lisinpril in again.

ordered all stuff I needed for post insulin shakes luckily bulk powders had an at least 40% off everything and 50% off some stuff, £49 quid for all this.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

id drop the growth and insulin, too much effort for a hobby mate


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> id drop the growth and insulin, too much effort for a hobby mate


 Na it's all good bro!


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Remember Lucozade isn't really Lucozade any more since the sugar tax it's low in sugar. Get jelly babies instead.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

When I ran novorapid I always kept jelly beans on hand


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> When I ran novorapid I always kept jelly beans on hand


 You rate it mate?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> You rate it mate?


 I was running 10iu post workout.

Immediately after shot I would have a carb drink made up with hbcd , glutamine , creatine and eea also had banana and handful of jelly beans.

Mine hour later was a huge bowl of oats milk and plenty of whey

i ran this when I was off Aas. Kept a good bit of size when I was working on fertility to get the mrs pregnant


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> I was running 10iu post workout.
> 
> Immediately after shot I would have a carb drink made up with hbcd , glutamine , creatine and eea also had banana and handful of jelly beans.
> 
> ...


 Think slin works best when combined with test and gh, you not botherd adding it in again when your on cycle?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Think slin works best when combined with test and gh, you not botherd adding it in again when your on cycle?


 Yes it's best with test but like I said I came off a long stint of AAS to help fertility. I ran slim along side hgh for the purpose of doing my upmost best to keep whatever gains I had while off.

No interested in running it now. Like someone pointed out to me it's a hobby. As long as I get strong which I am that's all I care for. Test and var is perfect for me.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Yes it's best with test but like I said I came off a long stint of AAS to help fertility. I ran slim along side hgh for the purpose of doing my upmost best to keep whatever gains I had while off.
> 
> No interested in running it now. Like someone pointed out to me it's a hobby. As long as I get strong which I am that's all I care for. Test and var is perfect for me.


 Start pushing the juice more man, you take really low amounts soon smash that double bodyweight bench with more gear.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Start pushing the juice more man, you take really low amounts soon smash that double bodyweight bench with more gear.


 I know what you mean buddy but I just like to keep a low profile with slow steady gains.

Appreciate the advise though chum. Next goal is 260kg deadlift hoping this in the next few weeks


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> I know what you mean buddy but I just like to keep a low profile with slow steady gains.
> 
> Appreciate the advise though chum. Next goal is 260kg deadlift hoping this in the next few weeks


 That's massive and especially at your weight, that's my pb dead, tho they ain't been a part of my training routine for probably over 3 years. I do partial dead's, think full dead's are to much risk of injury for what they bring.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> That's massive and especially at your weight, that's my pb dead, tho they ain't been a part of my training routine for probably over 3 years. I do partial dead's, think full dead's are to much risk of injury for what they bring.


 Pulling 3x3 at 230kg atm and 1RM is 250kg. Given myself few weeks then will re try for 260kg

if I get this I'll be 260/200/160kg - 620kg total at 84kg


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Pulling 3x3 at 230kg atm and 1RM is 250kg. Given myself few weeks then will re try for 260kg
> 
> if I get this I'll be 260/200/160kg - 620kg total at 84kg


 Big man, start looking at comps, have couple days off gym just eating and chilling before you go for pb dead.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Big man, start looking at comps, have couple days off gym just eating and chilling before you go for pb dead.


 Aye going to look in the new year. Will look into gpc I think they host one south Ireland as it's a non tested comp. that or I'll have to travel to mainland uk to compete


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 14*

everything going good tbh, easy hiting my 5k cals a day, got my insulin protocol sorted, this is what my shake is after my slin

100g maltodextrin

40g whey isolate

15g eaa

20g creatine

5g glutamine

5g leucine

I'm finding the insulin a nice insentive not to miss a shake and oats before I go sleep, used to miss it half the time before as was half asleep and couldn't be arsed.

Pic from after shoulders tonight


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

In


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 11*
> 
> did my first weigh in today was 101.7kg (+1.7kg)
> 
> ...


 Im lost! some serious detail here!

Your obviously going for it, best of luck to you :cool2:

Will be good to watch the results when someones all in, :thumb


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Lower your 10g carb insulin ration bud, your more than covered already.

Most people can get to 70g per 10 i.u easy, some even as low as 50g.

Next time you pin do 80g, then 75 etc.

Its all about getting the most out of the slin, with as little fat gain as possible.


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Lower your 10g carb insulin ration bud, your more than covered already.
> 
> Most people can get to 70g per 10 i.u easy, some even as low as 50g.
> 
> ...


 Just read that, f**k my heads gone! I've no idea.... No idea.....


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> Lower your 10g carb insulin ration bud, your more than covered already.
> 
> Most people can get to 70g per 10 i.u easy, some even as low as 50g.
> 
> ...


 I'll start lowering it Monday mate, try couple days on 90g, then couple on 80g don't think I'll try going lower than 70g with 25 min drive back from gym.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I'll start lowering it Monday mate, try couple days on 90g, then couple on 80g don't think I'll try going lower than 70g with 25 min drive back from gym.


 How you getting on mate? Have you dropped the caber for now?

How you getting on with the slin? What are you getting out of it? Is it worth the hassle?

I couldn't be getting involved in that myself.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> How you getting on mate? Have you dropped the caber for now?
> 
> How you getting on with the slin? What are you getting out of it? Is it worth the hassle?
> 
> I couldn't be getting involved in that myself.


 *Day 19*

Yeah dropped the caber mate, not really had much to update havent eaten very well since Saturday as appetites been s**t, maybe linked to my prolactin issue(hopefully).

not weighed myself again yet will do 2moro, got a new training partner in the new gym that likes smashing legs so is handy for me. Insulin isn't really a hassle when you get it sorted how your going to run it.

noticed cream of rice popping up on a few bodybuilders diets so thought I'd try it to help get my carbs in.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Yeah dropped the caber mate, not really had much to update havent eaten very well since Saturday as appetites been s**t, maybe linked to my prolactin issue(hopefully).
> 
> ...


 Yeah, my appetite is crap atm.

Let me know know how you get on with the rice as I will get some to try. Hopefully tastes ok lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Yeah dropped the caber mate, not really had much to update havent eaten very well since Saturday as appetites been s**t, maybe linked to my prolactin issue(hopefully).
> 
> ...


 cream of rice 
dried fruit 
and whey is the tren of post workout meals

people often neglect fructose around workouts since its favorably used to replenish liver glycogen rather than muscle but the idea behind periworkout fructose consumption is it leaves the other carbohydrates free to be utilized for muscle glycogen once the normally prioritized liver glycogen has been replenished


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 20*

Weighed in today at 105.4kg/16st8.3lbs (+5.4kg) was a little surprised tonight with how much I'd put on, must be down to the insulin, looks like I'll smash 17stone!!


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 20*
> 
> Weighed in today at 105.4kg/16st8.3lbs (+5.4kg) was a little surprised tonight with how much I'd put on, must be down to the insulin, looks like I'll smash 17stone!!
> 
> View attachment 166723


 Yeah crack on mate. Well done.

How you feeling on general?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> Yeah crack on mate. Well done.
> 
> How you feeling on general?


 Not so good tbh mate always tired and lethargic as f**k, appetite was going a bit s**t so I dropped all my pills in morning and it seems better, im going to reintroduce them one at a time see what it may be.

tho I'm still hoping all these problems I've mentioned are linked to my suspected prolactin issue.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hgh has had me lethargic as f**k before. The reason behind that is your free T4 can drop abit low. I started taking t4 and it sorted me out.

I hate not having an appetite as i love my food, I'm the same as you atm, fcuking me right off, every meal is a challenge.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> Hgh has had me lethargic as f**k before. The reason behind that is your free T4 can drop abit low. I started taking t4 and it sorted me out.
> 
> I hate not having an appetite as i love my food, I'm the same as you atm, fcuking me right off, every meal is a challenge.


 Funny you should mention hgh oddly I've been getting bad cts again in the morning, must be as I've reintroduced mk677 tho I have upped my growth dose since my cruise, may look at completely dropping the mk.

may look into the t4, just a low dose? How long did it take to notice a change?

The cream of rice is actually alright with banana mushed in, definitely worth getting if your struggling getting carbs in.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Funny you should mention hgh oddly I've been getting bad cts again in the morning, must be as I've reintroduced mk677 tho I have upped my growth dose since my cruise, may look at completely dropping the mk.
> 
> may look into the t4, just a low dose? How long did it take to notice a change?
> 
> The cream of rice is actually alright with banana mushed in, definitely worth getting if your struggling getting carbs in.


 The hgh has given me abit more increased heart rate and a little anxiety. I'm on same as you 4iu 5x a week Ansomone. I got about a 1000iu lol. Maybe that's doing me appetite. Nobody feels hungry with anxiety....

T4, if I remember, felt better within a week or 2.

Im taking 20mg mk before bed.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> The hgh has given me abit more increased heart rate and a little anxiety. I'm on same as you 4iu 5x a week Ansomone. I got about a 1000iu lol. Maybe that's doing me appetite. Nobody feels hungry with anxiety....
> 
> T4, if I remember, felt better within a week or 2.
> 
> Im taking 20mg mk before bed.


 Want to bang some weight on jump on the slin mate.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Want to bang some weight on jump on the slin mate.


 Lol , nah mate. That's not for me. Be interested to see your end results with it though.

How you going with the legs? Getting stronger now?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> Lol , nah mate. That's not for me. Be interested to see your end results with it though.
> 
> How you going with the legs? Getting stronger now?


 Yeah been training frequently now, not been squating tho but I've just got a new training partner that likes training legs so should give me a good push on them.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah been training frequently now, not been squating tho but I've just got a new training partner that likes training legs so should give me a good push on them.


 Yeah Im hitting the legs more. Cant be doing with having 2 bits of string hanging out me shorts lol.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Funny you should mention hgh oddly I've been getting bad cts again in the morning, *must be as I've reintroduced mk677* tho I have upped my growth dose since my cruise, may look at completely dropping the mk.


 id put money on this being the culprit of your lethargy


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> id put money on this being the culprit of your lethargy


 Yea think your right mate I'll try off just taking it at night see if makes a difference threw out day.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea think your right mate I'll try off just taking it at night see if makes a difference threw out day.


 Or try the mk on your hgh off days


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> Or try the mk on your hgh off days


 I'll see how I go with 25mg at night, if not better I'll drop to 12.5mg at night, no better I'll try that.


----------



## Juiceygorilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Keep up the good work pal


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> id put money on this being the culprit of your lethargy


 I'd say it would more than likely be the mk. I ran 25mg ed on cruise and into start of blast, lethargy was so bad toward the end and when I dropped it I legit lost 11 pounds on scales in under a week.

Assuming some mad water retention there.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'd say it would more than likely be the mk. I ran 25mg ed on cruise and into start of blast, lethargy was so bad toward the end and when I dropped it I legit lost 11 pounds on scales in under a week.
> 
> Assuming some mad water retention there.


 it will be for sure

i got mad breathing issues, crippling lethargy and pitting edema when i ran it at 25mg ED

its a s**t drug
i know @Matt6210 isn't doing this but a lot of people are drawn to it because they cant afford GH or dont want to spend that kind of money but it cant hold a light to GH, loads of shitty sides and you dont REALLY know what youre getting in terms of GH release as not all pituitarys are made equal this is why some people really rate peptides whilst others dont get so much from them as we dont all have the same endogenous GH to release as one another

cut out the guess work and sides and just take exogenous GH

overall MK is a really sloppy compound which has far more negatives than positives for my liking


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I'll see how I go with 25mg at night, if not better I'll drop to 12.5mg at night, no better I'll try that.


 How's the bulk going mate? Feeling any better after giving the caber a break?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> How's the bulk going mate? Feeling any better after giving the caber a break?


 I had two weeks off mate, gear, gym, eating, I think dhb put me into a proper depressive one felt worse psychologically from gear I ever have, spoke to couple people said dhb did the exact same thing to them, I was going to cruise but thought f**k it and started up again yesterday on 1.350mg test e and 600mg npp, dropped the dhb.

probably lost half a stone but be water I'll start this log up again when I get going properly Monday, jabbed for first time again last night and got in gym yesterday afternoon for a quick 45mins on chest, pic was from this morning.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I had two weeks off mate, gear, gym, eating, I think dhb put me into a proper depressive one felt worse psychologically from gear I ever have, spoke to couple people said dhb did the exact same thing to them, I was going to cruise but thought f**k it and started up again yesterday on 1.350mg test e and 600mg npp, dropped the dhb.
> 
> probably lost half a stone but be water I'll start this log up again when I get going properly Monday, jabbed for first time again last night and got in gym yesterday afternoon for a quick 45mins on chest, pic was from this morning.
> 
> View attachment 167119


 Still looking good mate.

I have heard that about dhb mate. I spose some suffer different to others. Just like Tren.

Well it's one to tick off the list not to bother with again.

Test and NPP is the way forward. I will even cut with NPP , no bloat whatsoever. And libido goes mental.

With the caber, just take .25 every 2 to 3 weeks . Will see you good. It's so strong mate. .5 twice aweek is proper bro science with no bloods to back it up. The way I do it is checked with bloods. I know we are all different but people who have prolactin problems from before they start 19nors, would then need abit more.

New year soon, smash it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

adam28 said:


> Still looking good mate.
> 
> I have heard that about dhb mate. I spose some suffer different to others. Just like Tren.
> 
> ...


 Cheers bro, yeah I'd not heard it before about dhb so didn't really know what was up with me, mood I was in kinda f**ked x mas up for everyone, just didn't want to get out of bed, wasn't aggressive or short tempered like with tren just really low.

yeah im going to wait couple weeks before taking any caber, then I'll use your suggested dose, don't know how much I need it tbh, ran deca for years without useing it.

yeah I'm back on it now, little brake can give you thst desire back sometimes, happy new year to you and your family mate.

:thumb


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Cheers bro, yeah I'd not heard it before about dhb so didn't really know what was up with me, mood I was in kinda f**ked x mas up for everyone, just didn't want to get out of bed, wasn't aggressive or short tempered like with tren just really low.
> 
> yeah im going to wait couple weeks before taking any caber, then I'll use your suggested dose, don't know how much I need it tbh, ran deca for years without useing it.
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate, and same to you and yours :thumbup1:


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Cheers bro, yeah I'd not heard it before about dhb so didn't really know what was up with me, mood I was in kinda f**ked x mas up for everyone, just didn't want to get out of bed, wasn't aggressive or short tempered like with tren just really low.
> 
> yeah im going to wait couple weeks before taking any caber, then I'll use your suggested dose, don't know how much I need it tbh, ran deca for years without useing it.
> 
> ...


 Nothing to do with the dhb mate...it's foooooookin Xmas that depresses most of us :thumb

So you stopped all the gear for 2 weeks?

How did you start to feel by day 7-8?

Guess with the doses you were taking you wouldn't feel a massive drop off. Mind you in the mind set you were in you probably didn't notice anything other than the drop in weight.

The first couple weeks of the new yr usually f**ks me up aswell, I just get all agitated


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

SuperRips said:


> Nothing to do with the dhb mate...it's foooooookin Xmas that depresses most of us :thumb
> 
> So you stopped all the gear for 2 weeks?
> 
> ...


 Yeah I know I'm not a fan of Xmas mate, s**t time of year ain't it.

i pinned a cruise dose test around day 10 that was it till yesterday (about day 16).

didbt pin gh all that time either.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah I know I'm not a fan of Xmas mate, s**t time of year ain't it.
> 
> i pinned a cruise dose test around day 10 that was it till yesterday (about day 16).
> 
> didbt pin gh all that time either.


 It gets more boring the older you get plus you end up spending more :rage:

Ahh I gets ya...slipped into a cruise dose. You'll soon be smashing it again man....sets for reps n sets sets rep set repset rep rep ooooshhh :thumbup1:


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Good to see you feeling better, and back in the game :cool2:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Little update first full week at the gym felt really good, I've also dropped the mk677 and didn't realise how much that was making me feel lethargic and I think just generally unwell, don't think I'll be useing it in future.

high test, npp, growth, prov and insulin postworkout I'm feeling great, will start to update more regularly when my weights back to what it was.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Glad to see your back at it mate


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Little update first full week at the gym felt really good, I've also dropped the mk677 and didn't realise how much that was making me feel lethargic and I think just generally unwell, don't think I'll be useing it in future.
> 
> high test, npp, growth, prov and insulin postworkout I'm feeling great, will start to update more regularly when my weights back to what it was.


 MK is shite man

money that would be better spent on more GH


----------



## maccertimur (Jul 8, 2018)

Why would you take so many drugs + Insulin + HGH and not even bother training legs?

How come your bench is stronger than squats by miles?

Would not bother bulking any further at the body fat you had on the first picture myself as well.

Good luck in your journey.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

maccertimur said:


> Why would you take so many drugs + Insulin + HGH and not even bother training legs?
> 
> How come your bench is stronger than squats by miles?
> 
> ...


 Don't know if you struggle reading I clearly state im training legs twice a week.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 19*
> 
> Yeah dropped the caber mate, not really had much to update havent eaten very well since Saturday as appetites been s**t, maybe linked to my prolactin issue(hopefully).
> 
> ...


 Have you blended cream of rice in a protein drink yet if so does it blend well


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> Have you blended cream of rice in a protein drink yet if so does it blend well


 Haven't tried tbh, if I want to add carbs to a protein shake I use oats or maltodextrin.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

maccertimur said:


> Why would you take so many drugs + Insulin + HGH and not even bother training legs?
> 
> How come your bench is stronger than squats by miles?
> 
> ...


 Training legs is gay.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jack of blades said:


> Have you blended cream of rice in a protein drink yet if so does it blend well


 it blends fine and is easy + quicker to digest than just powered oats and drink.. saves having to microwave it to right consistency as well.

I use it post workout and mix it with powered oats and protein before bed in a blender.



Matt6210 said:


> Little update first full week at the gym felt really good, I've also dropped the mk677 and didn't realise how much that was making me feel lethargic and I think just generally unwell, don't think I'll be useing it in future.
> 
> high test, npp, growth, prov and insulin postworkout I'm feeling great, will start to update more regularly when my weights back to what it was.


 yeah mk made me feel very tired.. I may try it at 10mg and see how that goes. but tbh it made me hungry which is why I tried it. much more than ghrp6 did but the lethargy was too much


----------

